# Neutering a male at 11 months



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

I will be arranging to get my male vizsla neutered in about 6 weeks when he will be 11 months old....having read the forum posts, I'm starting to worry that I have left it too late. I'm also worried about the fact that they leave the skin behind, I didn't know that, it will look a bit awful. Looking for some words of wisdom, other than I should have had it done 3 months ago! Thanks in advance.


----------



## kelevra (Apr 15, 2010)

My vet advised waiting until 1 year so that they are fully developed and you will be able to make a better decision around behaviour.

Why do you think it should have been 3 months ago?


----------



## JacksonV (Jan 20, 2010)

We also Just had our male Nuetered last month and he was 11 months. I was worried too that we did it too late. We were told that doing it too early might affect his growth- we met a V at the park who was fixed very early and he was very small and the owner said that was why... not sure of thats the case or not. but we did get Jackson nuetered and everythign was fine. The skin being left behind was something i worried about too but since the surgery it has shrunk up and does not look bad. I am not sure what is best but our lil guy is fine a month later and we are happy. too bad it didnt calm him down any


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc was done at 6 months as our vet said they were fine to neuter at that age and we were hoping to avoid any behavioural issues.

He has grown just fine - is a little on the big side for a V (right on the height limit for a male and 32kg). We haven't had any problems with him wanting to roam or trying to pick fights with other male dogs but neutering hasn't stopped his desire to bark and growl at anything / anyone he doesn't like. Nor has it stopped him from mounting other dogs every now and then - i think that is just play behaviour.


----------

